

Journalist and amateur cyclist documents his experimentation with HGH - mark_h
http://outside.away.com/outside/bodywork/200311/200311_drug_test_1.html

======
mark_h
This is a few years old now, and I just submitted it to see if it had already
been posted and what discussion there might have been. (The title doesn't tell
the full story either; he ends up experimenting with a lot more than that).

It's scary in a way the benefits he does see, notably from HGH.

~~~
clay
I remember seeing this article a while ago and I've mentioned it in
conversations several times but could never find it. Thanks.

